# Let's hope it's not just a rumour - Sweetie Cake for Europe!!!



## user2 (Feb 23, 2006)

So I went to my Pro Store today and they had some Culturebloom stuff already but no testers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And because I knew one of the MA's was dying to see the Sweetie Cake stuff I printed all the information I had from Specktra and showed them to him and another MA comes up and said "Ah we're getting it, we're getting it late but we're getting it!" 

Yay!

OK I still want to get my stuff from you, Isis, but it's a flash of hope for everyone outside the US!!!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG, i so hope this is true. But when I emailed mac and asked a while ago I was told no


----------



## Estellea (Feb 23, 2006)

Ooo, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping so!


----------



## JJones (Feb 23, 2006)

-


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope it's true!! Though if MAC headquarters said no in an email then isn't that more likely to be true?


----------



## blueglitter (Feb 23, 2006)

oh i hope so much thats its true!!!!


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (Feb 24, 2006)

I emailed MAC about it before, my best friend moved to the UK and she asked me to email them. They told me it was only going to be US/Nordstrom's.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ripmyheartoutx* 
_I emailed MAC about it before, my best friend moved to the UK and she asked me to email them. They told me it was only going to be US/Nordstrom's._

 
Well, it is definitely available at the Bay in Canada because I saw the swatches the other day.........Maybe MAC changed their mind?


----------



## ishtarchick (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Well, it is definitely available at the Bay in Canada because I saw the swatches the other day.........Maybe MAC changed their mind?_

 
I'm thinking they did change their mind because it will also be available in MExico, late as always but it will.


----------



## roxybc (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Well, it is definitely available at the Bay in Canada because I saw the swatches the other day.........Maybe MAC changed their mind?_

 

OMG!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You made my day!!!  I was sooooo hoping it would come out in Canada!  When is it supposed to be released?


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 24, 2006)

I must be out of the loop or something, but I heard that Australia was getting it, albeit somewhat later in the year. And we hardly EVER get anything, so if we were to, then shouldn't the rest of the world? My info could be out of date, I thought I read it on one of the squillion threads here.


----------



## Isis (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_OK I still want to get my stuff from you, Isis, but it's a flash of hope for everyone outside the US!!!_

 
LOL I promise I won't cry if you change your mind ... but it may require a few years of therapy to get over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just keep me posted on that!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_OMG!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You made my day!!!  I was sooooo hoping it would come out in Canada!  When is it supposed to be released?_

 
I knew you'd be happy about that, and the colours are definitely your colours.  The quad is so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is being released the same day as everywhere else.  April 13th I think, but I am not quite certain.


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 24, 2006)

I heard that Sweetie Cake is coming to Singapore too.. but in Sept/Oct. I hope it's true. And I hope it'd come earlier than that!!!!


----------



## roxybc (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I knew you'd be happy about that, and the colours are definitely your colours. The quad is so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is being released the same day as everywhere else. April 13th I think, but I am not quite certain._

 
GASP!!!!!  And I fly home to Victoria at 6am on Friday April 14th!!!! Wahoo, I can see this collection in person!!!

Happy Dance!!!


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 21, 2006)

*Sweetie Cakes UK *update**

I was in my local MAC yesterday to get some back to mac lipsticks and the manager happened to recognise me, so i took advantage of the attention and asked her about the next collection, and the next and the next, until i got to sweety cakes.  

She told me she had just got back from the training and that YES it would be available in the UK. i asked her a few times, are you sure? and she said yes, she had tried , tested and 'played around with it' she said the release would be international and UK release was June 2006. I was still very very sceptical until she showed me her handbook with all the collection (she wouldn't let me hold it in my own lickle hands thoguh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) and i almost stopped breathing. 

She said it will most definately be out as the collection in international and not a country exclusive. Im still sceptical because i know she could get a fax saying yes/no to the collection being released, but at the very least i have hope!


----------



## cloverette (Mar 21, 2006)

you are amazing!!! thank you so much! now i have my hopes up, too


----------



## Glitziegal (Mar 21, 2006)

I was told the opposite on Sunday in Cardiff.  But hey it's not unusual to be told conflicting things is it, lol.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Mar 21, 2006)

ahh i need it! i want the quad so bad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 21, 2006)

i called the pro store to check with someone else and the MA  said yes sweety cakes is international to the US, France, germany and switzerland, but not to the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sob*






 this could change im hoping, could any MA in the US/canada shed some light on this?

at least France, germany and switzerland have hope


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 21, 2006)

I've also been told that it will be available in Germany and other European countries but not the UK


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2006)

I got excited when I read the first post. Typical that all us in the UK are confussed, nothing changes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im sticking with my CP to be on the safe side.

So what is the next collection out over here? as we ain't getting Dejarose till july.


----------



## cloverette (Mar 21, 2006)

what? we're not getting deja rose till july? are you sure?! great! that leaves us with nothing till then


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 
_what? we're not getting deja rose till july? are you sure?! great! that leaves us with nothing till then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep not till JUly, how annoying same thing happened with C-Squeeze last year.
So we have classic co-ordinates (which can hardly be called a collection just a bunch of lipsticks & nailvarnishes) early april then nothing till at least mid May I think.
Also something else a bit worrying on the International marketing calender we have the sundressing nails & legs but not the rest of the collection listed


----------



## Chrissi (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sarah* 
_I got excited when I read the first post. Typical that all us in the UK are confussed, nothing changes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im sticking with my CP to be on the safe side.

So what is the next collection out over here? as we ain't getting Dejarose till july._

 

I am also sticking with my CP to be on the safe side (if Paypal sto stuffing me around and verify my account sometime soon - 3 weeks I have been waiting now!) as I was told on Friday that the UK definitely aren't getting it.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 21, 2006)

I got excited with the first post....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well money saved...? I so want the quad though.


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 22, 2006)

but she was so insistent that it would be out here. the woman was a counter manager, i thought that might give her an ounce of credibility...sorry guys, didn't mean to lift and then break hearts.....


----------



## Patricia (Mar 31, 2006)

well i hope it is released but... in june??? that's sooo late


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 31, 2006)

Aw wow, I hope it is available. I need the quad!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Apr 1, 2006)

this is for the *german ladys*: I talked to the MA from the Köln store and she said taht sweetie cake will probably only available at KaDeWe Berlin and Ludwig Beck in München. Well at least we're getting it, even though I won't buy anything because I don't like this collection at all


----------



## user2 (Apr 1, 2006)

The Pro Store in Berlin will get it too!

So maybe the new or upcoming Pro Store in Cologne will get it too!!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 1, 2006)

That's pretty great so I can get my SC stuff now from Isis and get some backups later this year!


----------

